# Hochseeangeln mit Triton IV vor Bornholm



## breampeter (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Wir waren vom 9. bis 11.6.08 zu siebt auf Bornholm und hatten die Triton IV für 3 Tage (400 Euro Charter pro Tag) komplett gechartert. Als wir am 8.6. zum Kutter kamen, fragte uns Kapitän Krause, ob wir etwas dagegen hätten, wenn am 9.6. ein weiterer Angler mit raus fährt. Da wir den Angler auch noch zufällig kannten, hatten wir nichts dagegen. So fuhren wir am 9.6. zu acht zum Fischen raus und nahmen dem zusätzlichen Angler 50 Euro dafür ab (entspricht genau einem Achtel der Tagescharter). Obwohl es auf dem Kutter wirklich extrem eng ist, fingen alle ihre Fische. Zum Mittagessen gabs dann noch Chili con Carne mit angeschimmeltem Toastbrot, kann wohl mal passieren? Leider nahm der Wind dann Nachmittags dermaßen zu, dass wir auf eigenen Wunsch um ca. 14 Uhr wieder in den Hafen nach Hasle fuhren. Als wir am nächsten Morgen wieder zum Kutter kamen und H. Krause freundlich fragten, ob er denn gut geschlafen hatte, kam nur ein kurzes, unfreundliches nein. Anschliessend nahm er unseren Uwe, der die Fahrt bei ihm gebucht hatte, mit in den Aufenthaltsraum und sagte zu ihm, er hätte etwas ernstes mit ihm zu bereden. Herr Krause meinte, dass er nicht damit einverstanden ist, dass wir von dem zusätzlichen Angler das Geld kassiert hätten, welches ihm zustehen würde. Er sagte, entweder wir würden die 50 Euro sofort herausgeben, oder er würde mit uns spazieren fahren und wir würden keinen Fisch mehr fangen. Da wir zum Dorschangeln nach Bornholm gekommen waren und natürlich nicht an einer Küstenrundfahrt ohne Fisch interessiert waren, gaben wir dieser Erpressung nach. Uns fehlt jedoch nach wie vor das Verständnis dafür, denn wenn man eine Wohnung untervermietet bekommt doch auch nicht der Hausbesitzer das Geld, oder? Auf jeden Fall tranken wir ab diesem Zeitpunkt keine "warmen" Getränke (auch das Bier gab`s nur ungekühlt) mehr und natürlich fiel auch am Ende der Fahrt das Trinkgeld aus. An diesem Tag fingen wir zwar auch wieder unsere Fische, jedoch mussten wir wegen des starken Windes wieder früher abbrechen und waren um 12 Uhr im Hafen. Da am nächsten Morgen der Wind noch stärker war, fiel die 3. Ausfahrt komplett aus. Da 3 Personen unserer Angelgruppe noch bis Samstag blieben, fragten sie H. Krause, ob sie denn nochmal mit ihm rausfahren könnten, wenn der Wind etwas nachlassen würde. H. Krause war einverstanden und so fuhren Sie am Freitag nochmals raus. Die Fänge waren gut, jedoch waren alle überrascht, als der Kapitän plötzlich um 12 Uhr zurück zum Hafen fuhr. Der Grund dafür ist bis heute nicht bekannt, das Wetter kann auf jeden Fall nicht schuld gewesen sein. Für uns 7 steht fest, dass wir auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder nach Bornholm zum Dorschangeln fahren werden, auf keinen Fall aber mit der Triton IV und H. Krause rausfahren werden, da dieser anscheinend nur zum Abzocken von Anglern nach Bornholm gekommen ist. Wenn ich mir ausserdem überlege, dass dieser Kutter lt. Prospekt angeblich extra für Angelfahrten gebaut wurde, so muss derjenige der das Schiff entworfen hat, keine Ahnung vom Angeln gehabt haben, da er ansonsten die Gänge nicht so eng entworfen hätte. Hat jemand schon einmal etwas ähnliches erlebt oder habt ihr einen Kuttertip für Bornholm?

Schöne Grüße
Peter |bla:|bla:


----------



## malinke (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit Triton IV vor Bornholm*

moin aus Neubrandenburg.
kenne den meister der Triton aus Saßnitz. übler geselle, zum angeln unbrauchbares boot und dein bericht deckt sich mit allen meinungen, die ich gehört habe.
fahre in 3 wochen nach Bornholm. mit der Svärd von Hasle. wird in Rönne im angelladen vermittelt. DAS ist fischen mit spass #h.
herzliche grüße M.


----------



## breampeter (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit Triton IV vor Bornholm*

Hi Malinke!

Wie gross ist die Svaerd (für wieviele Personen)? Habt ihr das Schiff komplett gechartert oder fahrt ihr mit anderen zusammen? Was kostet die Ausfahrt und wieviele Stunden geht sie? Hast du vielleicht auch Bilder vom Schiff? Kann man den Fang dort einfrieren?

Herzliche Grüße
Peter#h


----------



## malinke (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit Triton IV vor Bornholm*



breampeter schrieb:


> Hi Malinke!
> 
> Wie gross ist die Svaerd (für wieviele Personen)? Habt ihr das Schiff komplett gechartert oder fahrt ihr mit anderen zusammen? Was kostet die Ausfahrt und wieviele Stunden geht sie? Hast du vielleicht auch Bilder vom Schiff? Kann man den Fang dort einfrieren?
> 
> ...



also. 20 angler gehen schon rauf denke ich.
komplett= nein. aber er fährt ab 8 personen, die wir auch sind :vik:
kosten= €40 = 300 kr.
dauer 7 stunden, wobei der vorteil ist, man ist in 20 min am fisch
einfrieren ??? auf jeden fall hatte er eis an bord.
so, und nun sieh mal selber HIER.

denn mann petri heil            M.


----------



## breampeter (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit Triton IV vor Bornholm*

Hi Malinke!

Danke für die Info`s! Hast mir wirklich sehr geholfen!

Herzliche Grüße
Peter


----------

